# What do you think about a tall nano tank?



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

Still planning my desktop tank. Seems that the off-the-shelf (really) small tanks (i.e. 5.5G All-Glass) are short (10" tall). Once I add a couple of inches of substrate there won't be a lot of height left for plants (or fish for that matter). So now I'm thinking of having a custom "tall" nano tank built. I like the 5.5's 16 x 8 inch footprint (it fits my desk space nicely) and if I stretch it to 14 inches tall that equals 1792 cu. in. which is 7-3/4 gallons. I understand that the taller I make it the less light reaches the bottom but with 2 to 2½" of substrate I'll only be asking an AHSupply 1x13W bright kit to shine down through ~12". Input anyone? I haven't priced out a custom tank yet...

Derek


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well the lighting is gonna definatly be an issue. That is the main reason for my disdain for the Ecplipse 5 gallon Hex. The lighting is not powerful enough to reach the bottom plants worth two cents. The other deal is this, if this is a work tank, would you have an issue with your work clothing (I wear a long sleeved shirt and tie) to reaching the bottom of the Tank?


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

No, no clothing issues during maintenance (I do wear clothing, just not a dress shirt). I guess what I don't want to end up with is a lot of plants up at the top of the water. Really, since the tank is so small I'm actually building a scale model of a 29 gallon tank so if everything I put into it is similarly scaled (rocks, plants, fish) I could get the look I want. Think I'll head over to the plant forum and search out info on dwarf varieties...


----------



## mpneuman (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a 5 gallon hex eclipse and i have a 19 watt spiral compact flouresent bulb in it. I get okay plant growth nothing great. But everything grows towards the front since the back half is covered with the filter this makes the tank look kinda crappy. I am not happy with this tank at all. Buck on this site has a real nice looking 5 gallon hex you should check out his site to get some ideas.


----------



## 95jeepxj (Aug 11, 2003)

You may want to take a look at the Via Aqua LV series. The 11 gallon version is 15x9.75x17.75 and comes with a helios 36 watt light fixture. There is also a 15 gallon with the same lighting 15x13.5x17.75 lxwxh. I set one of these up as a planted tank at the LFS I work at 2 weeks ago and I'm getting unbelieveable growth. parrots feather has grown 6 inches-anacaris 3 inches- chain swords 1.5 inches hair grass is starting to spread. We have been selling a boatload of these tanks for mini reefs. They also come in 18-21-&37 gallon versions.


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, those are nice little tanks! They also look really expensive which puts a damper on my enthusiasm. I'll have to find a local shop that can quote me a price, then compare it to a standard tank with a DIY hood with AHSupply lighting. Thanks for the tip Jeep!


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

If you are handy with DIY projects, don't rule out a DIY acrylic tank. Small ones are very inexpensive to make because you don't need very thick acrylic. There is also the "pride" factor and you can build it however you like. There are several threads that discuss them.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3687
http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3204


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey, this is getting interesting! That terrarium tank is nice! I've worked with acrylic and Weldon and know enough to get into trouble. I called up the local plastics supplier and asked for a quote on some 6mm (¼") acrylic (3mm seems too thin). He quoted me $52.91 Canadian for (1) 32" x 14" (bow-front and sides), (2) 16" x 10" (bottom and lid), and (1) 16" x 14" (back). This is nice because all the critical cuts will be done by them on their table saw. Yeah, it's a lot more than a little 5 gallon glass jobby but I could get just what I wanted, plus there's the fun and pride factors to account for.


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi guys,

I think there is a tank that you are missing. It isn't generally available in stores that I have seen, but I have a couple of them that I had my LFS order for me. It is a 4 gallon tank that is 8X8X19 inches. Take a look at the all-glass sight at:

http://www.all-glass.com/products/aquariums/index.html

In the frame on the left, click on "Designer"

I think you should be able to get this tank for about $35. All-glass also sells a mini-compact flourcent bulb that is perfect for this tank. It is 10 watts and has a good spectrum.

By now you must think I work for All-Glass, but I don't. I just have these two products from them and like them. I have also seen the AquaVia tank online and it looks really nice.

Later,
Tony


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Derek said:


> I called up the local plastics supplier and asked for a quote on some 6mm (¼") acrylic (3mm seems too thin).


I used the 3mm stuff to make that 6g terrarium and it is plenty strong enough. Especially considering that you're only filling it halfway! Paid maybe $10 in materials instead of the $50+ for the 1/4" stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

"It is a 4 gallon tank that is 8X8X19 inches."

Wow, that is some aspect ratio! I checked it out at AG's site. Is there such a thing as too tall? The 10W bulb is going to be hard-pressed to reach through 19" but you didn't mention any problems so maybe I'm wrong (I'm assuming your tanks are planted). Actually, after mulling over the different options I'm going to go with a 5½G Perfecto (16 x 8 x 10 tall) and a DIY top with an AHSupply 1x13W Bright Kit (2.4W/gallon). I'll probably post some pics in DIY and gallery. The only hitch with the lighting is that the light unit will only be about half as long as the tank but I figure I could move it around the top every day or so to even out the light getting to the plants.

Derek


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Derek,

Yes, it is quite tall, but not as tall as you think. The base is at least 2-3 inches tall before the glass at the bottom of the tank. This means that the substrate is not hidden in the base. Also, there is at least another 2-3 inches at the top for the hood. I would say that the height of the column of water is around 12-14 inches. 

I had no problems growing plants quickly in this tank. I was able to get plants to pearl at the bottom of the tank with 20-30 ppm of CO2 supplementation.

I had this tank at work and got lots of good feedback. It has a modern look to it and doesn't take up much space on a desk. 

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Tony


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmmm. I assumed that when All-Glass says the tank is 8 x 8 x 19 inches that those are the tank dimensions, not the overall. But your comments Re actual water height drove me to do some quick calcs that show that I assumed wrong:

(i) 8" x 8" x 19" = 1216 in^3 = 5¼ gallons

(ii) 4 gallons = 924 in^3

(iii) 924 in^3 / (8" x 8") = 14½" water height

This agrees with your estimate of 12-14" of water.

Alright then, I'm going to have a closer look at this tank. Maybe the local Big Al's can get me a price on it... Thanks Tony - I agree that it would make an impressive tank!

Derek


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Derek,

No problem. I'm sorry I don't have pictures of this tank. I gave it to my in-laws for Christmas. Another nice thing about nano tanks is that you can move them easily, I just removed 1/2 of the water and I can take it anywhere I want. I just bought another tank, but I haven't had time to get it setup. In a couple of weeks I'll probably be able to get you pictures.

Later,
Tony


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

Derek,

I forgot to mention one thing about the 4 gallon Designer tank from All-Glass. The tanks doesn't easily adapt to a HOB filter. It comes with an undergravel filter, but I didn't use that. I used a small internal filter, Duetto DJ50 from Marineland, that seemed to be the easiest. If you wanted to use a HOB or cannister, you would have to make a hole in the hood. It would be easy to enlarge the hole for a cannister, but a HOB filter would take more work, but it could be done.

Tony


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I also have one of the AGA 4 gallon tall tanks, and they really are nice tanks, tho kind of akward to work with. With just a standard 15 watt incandescent bulb over it, and carving out the back for a hob filter, I grew green hygro, lysimachia nummelaria, potamogeton gayi, crypt balansae, and some dwarf sag, and prolly some others for quite a while. Plants grew slowly, but turned out as a really nice display tank for my bathroom counter. The Via Aqua tanks are definitally worth the price IME. I have one for little over a year, before a fatal accident brought it to it's dome. Plants grew well, and fished loved it. The filter was silent, and very efficient, and was a nice size for planting. I'd love to get my hands on another one!


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

> I have one for little over a year, before a fatal accident brought it to it's dome.


Ouch! My morbid curiousity demands that you describe this event so that when bad things happen to one of my tanks I can employ your experience as a foil...


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL, they unfortunitally don't make stands for that sized tank. They do for the next size up however. So, I put it on a table that held it for a good 16 months. Camehome one day,and the table had just given up, the whole thing shattered across my bedroom floor. Lost my 3, nearly full grown, and probably would have been show quality blue rams, but the clown pleco survived it all. The plants, unfortunitally did not. Anywho, ended up having to move everything out of the room, and pull up the carpet.. Now I have peal and stick.


----------

